# Mountain-Size “Alien Grey” Face Discovered in Antarctica



## The Purge (Aug 25, 2019)

* *




“I heard these scientists talking about that there’s some guys there at Pole that were working with these strange-looking ‘men.’ They weren’t saying, you know, ‘alien’ or ‘extraterrestrial,’ or whatever. And that the air sampling station (big hole in the ice) was actually a joint base with the scientists and the E.T.s.”

– Brian, retired Navy Flight Engineer, Antarctic Development Squadron SixClick


----------

